# Archived items: can I delete?



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I was trying to "improve my Amazon.com" and was going through the list of books that were recommended. A few, that I already had in book form, I marked as owned, but now they show up on my K3 as Archived Items  . I don't want to purchase them, and I also don't want them clogging up space on my K3 screen, so how do I remove them? I went to "Manage my Kindle" site and in "Your orders" they're listed there (but I did not purchase them), but even though I click to delete them, the page refreshes but they are stuck there, and consequently stuck on my K3. How do I remove them?


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

If you go to Manage My Kindle on the online store and click on the book, it should drop-down an option to Delete. When you choose that, it tells you that if you delete it, the only way to get it back is to purchase again. Then you can choose yes or no.

Then go online with your Kindle and it'll disappear from your archived list.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just went and tried it and had the same results. I checked the "I own it" box for a book I haven’t purchased, and it showed up in my "Purchased" list. I deleted it several times and it said it was deleted, but keeps showing up in the list, both on the Kindle and the Manage Your Kindle page.

Bizarre. Time to drop a line to Kindle Customer Service.



Mike


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Mike, I thought it should be the case, but I'm in Brazil, so calling them is out of the question. Can they be reached through e-mail?


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried marking something as "I Own It" and also saw it in my kindle archive. Deleting on the Manage Your Kindle page didn't delete it. But then I went to "Your Account" and under "Your Media Library", clicked on "Your Collection". I then moved the item to the trash. Now when I go back to Manage Your Kindle, it is gone. Hope that helps. To recap, I deleted from "Manage Your Kindle", then deleted from "Your Collection".


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, you can just log onto Amazon and use the customer support mechanism, or maybe use [email protected] . I have a call to them pending because I'm curious about this. I think it's a programming error (I'm a former programmer).

Update: I just got off the phone after going through two levels of customer support and they have no idea why this is happening. They can’t delete it from their end, either.    The problem has been submitted to the tech support team.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I then moved the item to the trash.


If you go look at the contents of the Trash, is it still there?

Mike


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

jmiked said:


> If you go look at the contents of the Trash, is it still there?
> 
> Mike


Yes, it's there in the trash. But it's not on my list of books on my Manage Your Kindle page, and I'm not seeing it in my archive on my kindle (I never saw it in my archive since I didn't turn on my wireless until just now to check).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup. That's the way the Trash works. It's not actually deleted, just hidden.

Mike


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

In recommendations, there is also a 'don't use for recommendations' option.  I have to do this for books I've purchased as gifts, or for things that seem to have the wrong categories associated with them.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

vermontcathy said:


> I tried marking something as "I Own It" and also saw it in my kindle archive. Deleting on the Manage Your Kindle page didn't delete it. But then I went to "Your Account" and under "Your Media Library", clicked on "Your Collection". I then moved the item to the trash. Now when I go back to Manage Your Kindle, it is gone. Hope that helps. To recap, I deleted from "Manage Your Kindle", then deleted from "Your Collection".


Thanx! 
I'm at the office right now, but when I get home I'll see if it works for me too.



jmiked said:


> Yeah, you can just log onto Amazon and use the customer support mechanism, or maybe use [email protected] . I have a call to them pending because I'm curious about this. I think it's a programming error (I'm a former programmer).
> 
> Update: I just got off the phone after going through two levels of customer support and they have no idea why this is happening. They can't delete it from their end, either.   The problem has been submitted to the tech support team.
> 
> Mike


Well, at least I don't have to feel stupid for doing something stupid. So that means I found a bug? Do I get a prize?


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I did it and now at least in my "Your Orders" the books are now gone, let's see if my K3 is also rid of them  .


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

That is bizarre! Sounds like either:

(1) A bug, or

(2) A forthcoming feature where you can mark books you either own in print versions or have already read, something like Shelfari for your Kindle, so you can have a listing of all the books you own or have read with you on your Kindle. It would be sort of like a portable library for people who either want to show people what's on their shelf at home or what they've read or just have that listing with them for reference. (Hopefully the books would go into a separate "Owned In Print Form" or "Read In Print Form" collection or something, so it doesn't clutter up your actual Kindle e-books.) Sounds like a potentially intriguing feature, actually.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

It's definitely some sort of bug as it is now, though, because when it appears on the Manage Your Kindle page, in the list of books you've bought, there are the standard buttons to send it to your kindle or download it to your computer. Luckily (I suppose... for the authors), the buttons don't work, so you get an error message. 

So I say it's a bug - buttons that shouldn't be there, and error messages when you use them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that when you're viewing "your collection", though the database is accessible via Manage Your Kindle, it's more than just Kindle books. . .it's pretty much every bit of media you've ever bought or told them you own.  That includes paper book, movies, etc.  There's a drop down at the upper left where you can limit what it shows.  If you put it in the 'trash' from there, it just won't show there.  If it's a Kindle book you truly want gone, you have to go to the specific 'manage your kindle' orders list and delete it there.

Now, if a paper book you say you won is showing up in "Archived Items" on your Kindle. . .there's a real problem!  But, hey it would be cool if it worked that way!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that when you're viewing "your collection", though the database is accessible via Manage Your Kindle, it's more than just Kindle books. . . If you put it in the 'trash' from there, it just won't show there. If it's a Kindle book you truly want gone, you have to go to the specific 'manage your kindle' orders list and delete it there.


I understand what you're saying, and that was my understanding also. But when you're dealing with a bug in the first place, unpredictable things can happen. Deleting from Manage Your Kindle did NOT work until I went to Your Collection and put it in the trash there. I know it makes no sense, but that's what happened.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Bad news, it didn't work .
Got home and synched my K3, but all the Archived Items are still there. The books don't show up anymore on my "Your Orders"or "My Collection neither, but are stuck in my Archived Items







.
Any other ideas?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am curious as to what would happen if you tried to download one.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I tried; it shows that screen "now downloading the selected..." and and then the message of "License Limit Reached". If I try to purchase the book it then it shows that I already purchased it







.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

BUT, it does clean the book from the Archive. The problem is that some of the books in the list are not free, so i would have to pay for them  .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LUW said:


> I tried; it shows that screen "now downloading the selected..." and and then the message of "License Limit Reached". If I try to purchase the book it then it shows that I already purchased it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did the same thing.... Added "Mockingjay" to the list of books I own (I don't own the Kindle version). After syncing and checking for new items, it goes into my archive. I tried downloading it, and got the same message you received.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Crap! I resynched and both books that I tried to remove by d/ling them and then removing from the device are back on the Archived Items!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tried deleting Mockingjay from my Manage My Kindle page.... It says deleted (*bottom right*), but it won't go away from there:










Just restarted the Kindle as well, the book still appears in the archive.

I am hoping that it is a brief problem with Amazon's servers, and they will disappear tomorrow.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I tried looking my K3 over on my PC, but that list doesn't show anywhere. I think it's on Amazon's servers.

And yes, that's the same screen I see, but the book is stuck there.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I tried marking something as "I Own It" and also saw it in my kindle archive. Deleting on the Manage Your Kindle page didn't delete it. But then I went to "Your Account" and under "Your Media Library", clicked on "Your Collection". I then moved the item to the trash. Now when I go back to Manage Your Kindle, it is gone. Hope that helps. To recap, I deleted from "Manage Your Kindle", then deleted from "Your Collection".


a tip about the Trash folder in Your Media Library...

If a book is in the Trash, it will still show up in your Kindle's Archive. But it will not show up on your Manage Your Kindle page, so there is no way to permanently delete it.

I know this doesn't address your question of why the book is even in your archive, but you might want to make sure you don't move it to the trash or you might just make your issue more complicated.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I just e-mailed Amazon's Customer Service, explaining what happened. Let's what they say.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

This is the answer I got:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> ...


 
On the e-mail I sent I detailed that I did all that, but the books are stuck in Archived Items on my K3







.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You expected someone to _read_ your email?


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Uhh, yes?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

_Blessed are those who expect nothing, for they shall not be disappointed._

-- Alfred, Lord Tennyson


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

LUW said:


> This is the answer I got:
> On the e-mail I sent I detailed that I did all that, but the books are stuck in Archived Items on my K3
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah, they didn't read your message close enough. I got what you were saying from your post.

This is an interesting thing you say though--do the books no longer appear on your Kindle Amazon account, but they still show on your Kindle only? If that's the case, it seems to be a syncing issue between the two. I'm sure you've double-checked your connection to be sure it's syncing. Maybe download a free book and see if it shows up on your Kindle. If that doesn't work, reset your kindle then connect again. You're right it should disappear. If not, I'd see about a replacement.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

JuryDuty said:


> This is an interesting thing you say though--do the books no longer appear on your Kindle Amazon account, but they still show on your Kindle only? If that's the case, it seems to be a syncing issue between the two. I'm sure you've double-checked your connection to be sure it's syncing. Maybe download a free book and see if it shows up on your Kindle. If that doesn't work, reset your kindle then connect again. You're right it should disappear. If not, I'd see about a replacement.


I can't speak for LUW, but I checked my account, and the two books I tested yesterday still appear on my _Manage Your Kindle_ page today, despite having tried to delete them from there several times. It's definitely not a problem with the Kindle, but with data on Amazon's servers.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Almost at the point of just forgetting about it and making up my mind that I would have to live with a crowded Archived Items, I tried JD's idea of resetting my K3. And what do you know? It worked! My Archived Items is now clear!    
Thanks JD for the idea. When you said that it should be a synching issue, thinking it over it did sound like that, after all I was able to clean up my Amazon account of the offensive books. So it had to be something with my unit, and resetting it took care of the problem!
Thanks to everyone who chimed in, your input was priceless!









And Pidgeon, I did as Cathy suggested and I was able to clean up My Kindle on the Amazon server.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LUW said:


> And Pidgeon, I did as Cathy suggested and I was able to clean up My Kindle on the Amazon server.


I reset mine yesterday, but that didn't affect the archive. I did go ahead and put the items in the trash in my Media Library today, and the books no longer appear on my Manage Your Kindle page. However, I just restarted my Kinde, and the books remain in the archive.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I reset mine yesterday, but that didn't affect the archive. I did go ahead and put the items in the trash in my Media Library today, and the books no longer appear on my Manage Your Kindle page. However, I just restarted my Kinde, and the books remain in the archive.


I mentioned this in a post above, I struggled with this on a bunch of free books that I was trying to get rid of. If you put a book in the trash, it will still appear in your Kindle archive but it will not appear on Manage Your Kindle; therefore you won't be able to delete it. You need to pull it out of the trash so that it appears on Manage Your Kindle, then you should be able to delete it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> I mentioned this in a post above, I struggled with this on a bunch of free books that I was trying to get rid of. If you put a book in the trash, it will still appear in your Kindle archive but it will not appear on Manage Your Kindle; therefore you won't be able to delete it. You need to pull it out of the trash so that it appears on Manage Your Kindle, then you should be able to delete it.


Did this yesterday already.... You can see a pic of the successful deletion message I received in this earlier post.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Maybe you have to do it in this sequence: delete it from the server (send it to the trash in My Collections) and only then reset the K? I did it that way and it worked.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I just checked and all the phantom books are back in "My Collections" and in "Your Orders"







.
I'm not with my K3 at the moment, so I have to wait until I get home to synch and see if they will be back on Archived Items again .


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I resynched and they're all back in Archived Items!     
Just for the heck of it I did it all again (trash the books in My Collection and resetted the K3) and everything is back in Archived Items, and on My Collections. So it is some sort of bug.

Is it worth writing CS again? If I could I would call them .


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

LUW said:


> Is it worth writing CS again? If I could I would call them .


Did you get an email from Amazon (either as part of their initial response or a separate email) asking if your problem was solved, with links for yes and no? If so, if you click no and explain again, I think that gets bumped up the chain of command a little.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, I did, and replied immediately.
However, now I only have an issue with my K3, both "My Orders" and "My Collection" are phantom-free.
It's really not a biggie, nothing that detracts from the "Kindle experience", far from that in fact, but I'm a bit anal and like to have my things looking like what I like  .


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Correction: I checked just now and everything is back in "My Collections" and in "My Orders".


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry. Ah, well, misery loves company.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Yeah, you can just log onto Amazon and use the customer support mechanism, or maybe use [email protected] . I have a call to them pending because I'm curious about this. I think it's a programming error (I'm a former programmer).
> 
> Update: I just got off the phone after going through two levels of customer support and they have no idea why this is happening. They can't delete it from their end, either.   The problem has been submitted to the tech support team.
> 
> Mike


Update: The book I used for a test finally disappeared from the My Orders list with no further action on my part.

Mike


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

I just turned on my wireless and checked: of the 5 phantom books, now there is only one (Conan Doyle's "White Company") in my Archived Items . I looked in My Collections and it's also the only one there, the others vanished.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just checked, and both of the books I added are gone from my archives as well.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like Conan Doyle is a more persistent author







.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

*Update*
Looks like "White Company" finally went the way of the dodo and is gone! 
I synched this morning and checked my account, and it's also gone from My Orders and My Collections.

So, what happened ? I think it was some synching glitch in the Amazon server, and after a few days the server finally erased the books from my account (and K3). Still, from now on I'll be sure to NOT mark anything as owned in those darn suggestions lists.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> If you put a book in the trash, it will still appear in your Kindle archive but it will not appear on Manage Your Kindle; therefore you won't be able to delete it. You need to pull it out of the trash so that it appears on Manage Your Kindle, then you should be able to delete it.


So how do you pull a book out of the trash (so that you can then delete it from the "My Orders" section?)


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> So how do you pull a book out of the trash (so that you can then delete it from the "My Orders" section?)


Okay, I figured out the answer to my own question. Click on "Your Account," which pulls up a different set of links. There's a "Digital Content" section which includes a column called "Your Media Library". At the top of the page is a drop-down menu labeled "view," which by default is listing "Your collection." But you can select "Trash" as your view -- which will pull up a list of all the books that you've trashed.

Then you can check the box next to the trashed item, which triggers the appearance of a pop-up window where one of the choices is moving the item from the trash back into your collection.

And THEN you can finally delete it from your archived items!


----------

